# Top Bar Hive and Warre Hive Designs



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Top Bar Hive 1 Piece Bars:









1 piece wedge top bars were the hardest part for us to make, but they are one of the easiest components for the mill to produce. Using their CNC equipment they pump out dozens per minute. 

Warre Hive Front:









Warre Hive Side:









Warre Hive 1 Piece Bars:









Hopefully these photos are helpful to someone!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Your woodworking skills are downright impressive. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

Great work. They're both very nice.

I made my top bars just like the one pictured from your Warre. Just as easy as any design (if you have a router) and they work very well.

Maybe it's just the angle of the photo, but doesn't the hinged top on your TBH make it a little difficult to manipulate the bars? Seems to be in the way a bit, at least at the ends.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Pink Cow,

I've transferred some of my colonies to the hives with the hinged roofs and they don't seem to get in the way at all. You will, of course, need to access the bars from the backside of the hive!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

very nice work!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Beautiful looking equipment. If I didn't have plenty on Langstroths I would order some. My comments on suggested advantages of a Warre hive:

Cost - comparable to equal size Langsroth
Ease of management - equal amount of lifting and inspections
Ideal hive environment for bees - a wood box, equal to Langstroth
Enjoyment - yes, attractive, but a person could make a nice Lang also
Honey harvesting - squish and strain as much work as extracting, maybe more
No need for supers, extractors, frames or foundation -HUH??? How are the boxes not a "super"? How is a top bar so different from a frame? You still need all the equipment to strain the squished combs and melt the wax. No foundation - a given.
*Warre hive disadvantages*
Few suppliers - 
Stigma associated with utilizing an alternative hive - I am not to worried about my reputation. 


I think it is great that people are using alternative hives. But they are pulling hairs to differentiate themselves. Ford, Chevy, Dodge, GMC...so what?

It's still bees kept in stacked wood boxes, with a less complex comb holder and a different processing method. Foundationless can be practiced in any kind of hive.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I said we'd have new photos, and here they are!





































More photos can be seen at our website.

Matt


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)




----------

